# I want, I need, I have to have...



## Lisa (May 18, 2006)

This is the place to put what you would LOVE to acquire that you don't have now.  Whether it be a firearm, a piece of equipment, whatever.  List your wants here as you become aware of them.

Maybe this could become the gift list for your loved ones.  The can come here to find out what you want. 

My first, isn't so much for me, but has my husband interested and it is all he is talking about 

Super Sniper Rifle Scope


----------



## Blindside (May 18, 2006)

I feel the need for a .308 carbine, so I've been drooling over this for the past two weeks.

http://www.dsarms.com/item-detail.cfm?ID=SA58CP&storeid=1&image=sa58carbpar.gif

Waay too much money for this, but I can dream, and solace myself with a STG58 carbine instead....  

Lamont


----------



## Lisa (May 19, 2006)

Wow, nice gun.  The price is quite up there but...hehheheheheh...I just spent that much and a wee bit more on an air rifle...so I can't really talk...

Anyone else have a wish list item?


----------



## MA-Caver (May 19, 2006)

A few years ago a friend of mine had a Ruger   P-89 (9mm) and I liked it a lot when we went target shooting, then another friend bought the same gun and I fell in love with it after some more target shooting. Thus that's on my hand gun wish list. 
As for rifles I'd love to get my fathers lever action .300 Savage for hunting.


----------



## arnisandyz (May 23, 2006)

My wish list...

Dillon 650
STI 1911 
JP AR15 custom build
SBR HK MP5
HK93
HK416
SIG 556
Barrett 99
Winchester SX2 Practical shotgun or Remington 1100 Tactical
Browning HiPower

my realistic list (plan to buy in the next year)...
Armscor 1911 Hi-cap and misc parts (magwell, extended basepads, Fiber Optic, etc)
Used beater Remington 1100 Upland Special (to turn into a 3gun shotty)
EOTech


----------



## mrhnau (May 23, 2006)

I want an M1A1 to go behind my jeep, once I finish it anyways


----------



## arnisandyz (May 23, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> I want an M1A1 to go behind my jeep, once I finish it anyways



very nostalgic...get one of those leather scabbards to strap to the front to complete the classic look.

http://cgi.ebay.com/WW-II-M1-Garand...goryZ585QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## monkey (May 23, 2006)

I also like the M1-A1 but I love the dragon for a more mass attack.Fire roaing -trail blaseing  tow or dragon.Smaller there are nice cane guns single shot like the ninjas use or even a small version of the m-16 is ok.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 24, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Smaller there are nice cane guns single shot like the ninjas use...


:rofl:  

One that I'd really love to have would be a "high-end" 1911 (Brown, Wilson, or Les Bauer)

I'd also like both an H&K USP (preferably with the S/A safety variant) and a P7


----------



## Lisa (May 27, 2006)

I really want a Left handed Anshutz rifle for .22 competition


----------



## Stealth (Jun 1, 2006)

Mp 5


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 1, 2006)

If we are wishing..... go big!!!!

*Barrett Model 99 .416*

http://www.barrettrifles.com/rifles/rifles_m9916.htm


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 2, 2006)

One of these days, when the finances settle down (that down payment for the house that I bought last year has killed my gun buying for a while), I'll fill out the Class III paperwork, and make a full-auto purchase.  Maybe start with a STEN submachine gun, or maybe an MP44 "Schmeisser," but eventually, I'd love to have a HK MP5.  

I'd also love to have that same Dillon XL650 loading press that arnisandyz mentioned, but since I already have a Dillon RL550B (almost as good, not quite as fast), I won't make that move.  Besides, my RL550B can make 300 rounds of ammo in an hour, assuming that I take my time, and be paranoid about safety and handling!


----------



## bydand (Jun 2, 2006)

Top of my list would be a .375 Holland & Holland.  Have nothing to hunt with it here as Rhino's are kind of hard to come by in Maine, but would love to have one.  Would tend to lean toward a Ruger for brand because I have had such great luck with them over the years.

The rest of the list is LONG and takes many paths, some of which I can no longer go down due to that whole marriage vow thing.


----------



## bushi jon (Jun 2, 2006)

I have an armalite ar10ta2 carbine comp in .308 i just got ride of ar15 and a l1a1


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 6, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> My wish list...
> 
> 
> *HK416*
> ...


 
Have you talked anyone that has fired the HK416?  What was the performance?


----------



## matt.m (Jun 6, 2006)

AR-15 match grade.  I had one in the Marine Corps and sold it before I got out.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm shopping for an old (1950's) era Colt Monitor.  Basically a BAR chambered in .308 with a pistol grip.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 7, 2006)

Just a nice country guy rifle to hang in the back of the pickup truck i'd get along with it so that when people come to my small town they can think the stereotype is true.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 7, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I'd also like both an H&K USP



Its a nice gun, I love mine.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 8, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I really want a Left handed Anshutz rifle for .22 competition


*sigh*  making me all nostalgic, Lisa.  Wish I still had my Anshutz from when I was shooting.  Loved that rifle, but it was only on loan.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 11, 2006)

Baby Eagle 9 (to go with the .40s and the .45)

M1 Garand

M1903 Springfield 

Mosin Nagant Rifle (Finish made) sniper variant


----------



## Lisa (Jul 16, 2006)

well, because I am a damn fine wife.. 

My husband was looking for a better scope for his long range target rifle and I just happened come across a buddy who had a brand new Leupold VX III, 6.5 - 20  X 50 mm long range target rifle that he wasn't using. Got it for a sweet deal too.

He seems pleased 

http://www.leupold.com/products/products_highlights.asp


----------



## SeanKerby (Jul 16, 2006)

I need a set of tritium 3 dot sites for my Kimber, and a set of Surefire handguards for my M4.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 16, 2006)

Im currently in the market for a Dragunov SVD... but It looks like I am gonna have to settle for a Romanin PSL knockoff.​


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 16, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> This is the place to put what you would LOVE to acquire that you don't have now. Whether it be a firearm, a piece of equipment, whatever. List your wants here as you become aware of them.
> 
> Maybe this could become the gift list for your loved ones. The can come here to find out what you want.
> 
> ...


 
Since I've been into firearms, that is, since I was 12 and got my first .22 rifle, I have always wanted a Thompson Sub.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 17, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Im currently in the market for a Dragunov SVD... but It looks like I am gonna have to settle for a Romanin PSL knockoff.
> ​


 
The PSL isn't a bad compromise at all.  Very nice shooter, even with Wolf ammo.


----------



## hemi (Jul 17, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> If we are wishing..... go big!!!!
> 
> *Barrett Model 99 .416*
> 
> http://www.barrettrifles.com/rifles/rifles_m9916.htm


 
As long as this is a wish list this is my ultimate want http://www.af.mil/shared/media/factsheet/a-10%20test.jpg

but I guess I could settle for this 

http://www.savagearms.com/images/centerfire/lawenf/LEw_Case.jpg


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 19, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Have you talked anyone that has fired the HK416?  What was the performance?



Nope, never shot one or seen one in person. Read about it in the gun rags. Gas piston operation on an AR sounds interesting.

Andy


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Aug 17, 2006)

Hunting season is upon us!!!!


I have a "FREEDOM ARMS Premier Grade 454mag. that I would love to sell...


Anyone out there interested???


Jay S. Penfil


----------

